# [Tamron 70-300] vs. [Canon 75-300 (usm)]



## Punch_Club (10. Februar 2005)

hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den im Titel genannten Objektiven gemacht? 
Habe mir die Canon EOS rebel (300D) gekauft und überlege z.zt welches zoom ich mir als nächstes zulegen soll...


----------



## Chrisu (10. Februar 2005)

Moinsen,

ich denke du mußt da schon genauere Angaben zu den Objektiven geben, da sicher beide Hersteller nicht nur ein Model im Angebot haben. Außerdem hängt das von vielen Faktoren ab welches Objektiv besser ist.

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## tittli (10. Februar 2005)

Kenne mich in dieser Hinsicht zwar nicht aus, aber denke mal dass ein Canon-Objektiv auf einer Canon bessere Ergebnise liefern wird als ein anderes. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich Schwachsinn rede!
gruss


----------



## Punch_Club (10. Februar 2005)

davon geh ich auch aus. ich hoffe, dass hier vielleicht jemand, der mit dem tamron erfahrungen gemacht hat vielleicht mal ein kleines fazit zieht oder bild-ergebnisse online stellt.


----------



## franzi79 (1. März 2005)

sie mal hier nach:

http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/objektive/300d_zoomtest.php
http://www.traumflieger.de/objektivtest/zoom2/300d_zoomtest_is.php

(habs gerade auch in nem anderen thread gepostet...hätte hier ja gleich besser hingepasst...)


----------



## Punch_Club (2. März 2005)

dankeschön ;-)

das ist doch mal nen relativ brauchbarer test


----------

